# Lachsangeln am Batnfjordselva: war schon jemand dort?



## Karstein (29. November 2004)

Frage an euch Lachsangler: 

irgendwer von euch muss doch schon mal seine Köder im Lachsfluss Batnfjordselva in Møre og Romsdal gebadet haben und mir ein paar Infos zur Saison und den besten Ködern geben können?  ;+ 

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## salmon Wim (29. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsangeln am Batnfjordselva: war schon jemand dort?*

Hallo Karsten Berlin, 
Es ist zwar einige Jare her, aber dort war ich auch.
Du weisst wahrscheinlich dass der kleine Fluss lange mit Gyrodactylus Salaris gekämpft hat und deswegen nicht befischt werden durfte. Das, und die grosse Gefahr auf Niedrigwasser waren ua Ursache dafür dass ich nicht mehr dort war.
Es ist ein typischer Grilse Fluss der schon Regen braucht. Er ist relativ schmall, zt nur 4-5 Meter und schlingelt sich durch Gebüsch und einigen Felsbrocken. Die Strömung ist nicht stark und der Fluss eignet sich hervorragend für eine Einhand Fliegenrute mit Schwimmschnur und eine March Brown , Stoat's tail und bei hellem wetter Telemarkskongen Fliege Gr 8-12 Doppelhaken. Natürlich gehts auch mit Wurm. Weil Du nicht weit werfen brauchst reichen da 2 Bleikörnchen als Wurfgewicht. Bitte achte auch Ebbe-Flut. Je nach Entfernung zum Meer muss Du schon bei aufkommenden Wasser fischen während an der Mündung auch bei zurücklaufendem Wasser( Strömung ist gefragt) gute Aussichten bestehen. 
Wenn Du schon mal da bist muss Du auf jeden Fall auch in den Flüssen rund Eide ( einige km nördlich, auch gut zur Fischerei auf Sei  ) oder am Oselva ( Kleive) fsichen. 
Viel Spass
salmon Wim


----------



## Sockeye (29. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsangeln am Batnfjordselva: war schon jemand dort?*

Wie sieht's eigentlich generell mit dem Lachsangeln in Norwegen aus? Was heisst in Norwegen gutes Lachsangeln? So 1 Biss die Woche oder 10 Lachse am Tag? (Bestes Revier und richtiges Timing vorausgesetzt)

Welche Reviere sind denn zu empfehlen?


----------



## Karstein (30. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsangeln am Batnfjordselva: war schon jemand dort?*

@ Salmon_Wim: herzlichen Dank, das sind doch schon richtig gute Tipps!   #6 

Ich wusste zwar nicht, dass der Batnfjordselva vom Gyrodactilus befallen war, ist aber naheliegend, denn die Rauma bei Andalsnes hatte den Parasiten ja leider auch... Gut, dass Du mir sagst, dass der Fluss ein "Spate River" ist, der von Niederschlag und Tide abhängig ist - so kann ich nächstes Jahr gezielt die Tageskarten kaufen. 

@ Sockeye: Du wirst sicherlich nicht die Bedingungen aus Canada oder Alaska vorfinden in Norwegen. Die Lachse steigen eher in kleineren Trupps auf, und dann noch recht unberechenbar - je nach Witterung, Wasserführung etc...

Aber an den bekannten Flüssen und guten Pools wie der Gaula, der Orkla, dem Stjördal und ähnlich produktiven Flüssen wirst Du etliche Kontakte pro Woche haben, wenn der Aufstieg einsetzt. Leider sind die Kartenpreise an diesen Flüssen auch nicht gerade günstig, also sollte ein Trip dorthin zumindest in den aufstiegsträchtigsten Wochen erfolgen.

Mir hatte übrigens der Stjördalselva (mündet in den Trondheimfjord) landschaftlich sehr gut gefallen, der mir 1993 auch den ersten Lachs meines Lebens beschert hatte.Der ortsansässige Jagd- und Angelvereines bietet Lizenzen an, die noch erschwinglich sind.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Karstein (30. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsangeln am Batnfjordselva: war schon jemand dort?*

PS@Salmon_Wim: wir haben immer ein Haus bei Molde, da ist der Anfahrtsweg zu den Flüssen natürlich auch ein Zeitfaktor. Aber ich werde mir die Flüsse bei Eide auf alle Fälle mal anschauen, nochmals danke! Sind das Forellenflüsse oder führen die auch Lachse und Meerforellen?

Weil Du geschrieben hattest, Norwegen sei Deine zweite Heimat: bist Du öfters in Møre og Romsdal?

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## salmon Wim (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lachsangeln am Batnfjordselva: war schon jemand dort?*

Hallo Karsten Berlin,
Der fischereiliche Teil des grossen Norwegenbuchs ,damals noch gegen Entgelt von der NORTRA ausgegeben ( glaube es war 1987?) wurde ganz von mir geschrieben. Dazu habe ich für NORTRA Möre Romsdal/ Peer Gynt/Rogaland Broschüren gemacht und habe Journalisten an vielen Stellen rundgeführt. Wenn man zB Fisch und Fang aus dem Jahre 1985 liesst so gab es dort keine oder kaum Norwegen-Beiträge. Mein erster bericht in FuF galt eine Fangstatistikk aus Norwegen mit Erklärungen meinerseits. Daraufhin folgten viele Berichter über 
den Suldalslagen, Eira, Stordalselva/Afjord/ Gaula und viele mehr.
Meine Kinder haben immer Statistikk gemacht und meinen ich hätte alleine in Norwegen mehr als 1000 Wildlachse und fast 5000 Meerforellen gefangen in einer Periode von 28 Jahren. Dazu gesagt werden muss dass der überwiegende Teil 
Grilse war was damit zu tun hatte dass ich nie in Juni angeln konnte.
Mit meinen kindern und Wohnwagen war ich sehr viele Jahre auf dem  Campingplatz in Nauste/Eresfjorden. Zwar wurden dort Unmengen an Fischen gefangen aber die Tatsache dass die beste Strecke der bank oder einer Versicherungsgesellschaft gehörte hat mich wahnsinnig gemacht. 
Direkt vor mir wurden von völlig ahnungslosen Bankkunden Riesenfische verloren. Und wir hatten keine Chance um an einen Erlaubnisschein zu geraten. ( wohl im unteren Brackwasser und im oberebn bereich vor dem See). Die Stele ist noch immer traumhaft schön; man kann jetzt Scheine bekommen aber die Fischerei ist nicht mehr so gut. Solls't mal vorbeikommen so grüss mir Kolbjoern und Annemari Lervoll.
Von dort aus habe ich alles herum abgefischt. Die Driva und Rauma ergaben damals noch Lachse; jetzt ist Driva zumindest für Meerforellen wieder ein Topp-Fluss, während Lachse immer mehr am kommen sind. In rchtung Molde fischte ich da in Kleiven am Oselva wenn mal Regen war. Habe dort sehr viele Grilse gefangen. Vom Batnfjordsleva errinnere ich mir nur 1-2  Lachse , dafür aber bedeutend mehr aus den etwas nördlicheren Flüssen( und Kalkseen). Bei einer Tauchschule habe dann hervorragend Sei gefischt. Ich muss noch irgendwo ein Bild haben wo meine Tochter über Ihren Rücken 4 Sei mit Gesamtgewicht von 23 kg hochhebt. Danach und oft in den gleichen ferien habe ich die Bjora befischt. 
Wir sind der Grund dafür dass dort ein Campingplatz entstanden ist. Jetzt komme ich nicht mehr dort, zu voll, damals habe ich den Fluss ganz für mich alleine befischt. Die Tankstelle am Bjora Bru hatte mal gut 20 Tagesscheine im Jahr für Himo verkauft. Hier fingen meine Töchter und ich glatt 50-60 Meerforellen pro Tag. Dazu einige sehr grosse Lachse( > 15 Kg).
Sehr viel waren wir auch in Osen( S-Trondelag) am Steindalselva wo unterhalb des Normelandfossen ein Schnitt von 10 lachsen pro tag keine seltenheit war. Dies galt auch für Afjord, Namdalseid( Argardselva) und Melhus(Gaulla) . Gerne fische ich am Fusta und Beiarn. 
Mein Heimfluss jetzt ist der Namsen und die Verdalselva während ich am warten bin dass die Steinkjer flüsse wieder freigegeben werden.
Von meinem eigenen Haus in Vangshylla/Inderoy kann ich  hervorragend im Skarnsundet fischen wenn die lachsfsicherei mal wieder still liegt sonst fische ich in Lierne auf grossforellen und in 5 Lachsflüssen die in einer Stunde Entfernung von dem Haus liegen. Ein Traum. Leider habe ich in den vergangenen Jahren sehr viel Gruppen weltweit zum Grosssalmoniden fischen geführt um vom Haus ( 2 Appartments) zu geniessen, aber dies wird sich ändern. Im Winter aber werde ich , wenn Gott will und ich mein Ppensionsalter schaffe nach Chile/Argentinien ziehen.
Bin Gespannt was Du im Batnfjordsleva schaffst. Es gibt sehr viel Variation dort ; zum richtigen Lachsfischen ist es aber leider keine gute Stelle.


----------



## Karstein (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lachsangeln am Batnfjordselva: war schon jemand dort?*

Hei Salmon Wim,

dann muss ich mich jetzt erst mal virtuell ehrfürchtig verneigen vor Dir - kein Angler aus meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis hat annähernd so viele norwegische Flüsse befischt und erst recht nicht so viele Lachse und Meerforellen an den Haken bekommen, ich bin hier gerade sehr beeindruckt!   #6  Vor allem, weil Du in der einmaligen Lage warst, die norwegischen Flüsse noch vor allen Umweltproblemen und touristischen Offensiven befischen zu dürfen.

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Du hast in Deinen Aufzählungen gar nicht den Stjördalselva erwähnt, der ja praktisch "um die Ecke" Deines Hauses liegen dürfte? Ist die Angelei dort schlechter geworden über die letzten Jahre? 

Der Oselva ist mir bei meinen Recherchen auch schon in´s Auge gesprungen und wäre für uns auch in erreichbarer Entfernung nächstes Jahr. Auch die Rauma gefällt uns landschaftlich ja ausnehmend gut (auch, weil sie ein "Twohander"-Fluss ist, was mir beim Lachsangeln mehr zusagt ), aber anscheinend sind die Fänge an diesem Fluss aufgrund das Gyrodactilus dort sehr zurückgegangen - hast Du neuere Infos zur Rauma?

Und gleich noch eine Frage: gibt es am Namsen eigentlich auch ein paar Beats, wo man auch vom Ufer und ohne Boot/ Ghillie erfolgreich auf Lachse angeln kann?

Auch wenn ich Dir Deine Zeit als Pensionär absolut gönne, ist es sehr schade, dass Du dann den Kontinent wechseln möchtest und Dein Wissen mit nach Südamerika nimmst - aber gottlob gibt es ja das Internet für weitere Antworten und Tipps! 

Viele Grüße an Dich einstweilen aus Berlin 

Karsten


----------

